# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Teodor Keko

## Brari

TIRANE (20 Gusht) - Vdes në moshën 45-vjeçare shkrimtari dhe publicisti i njohur Teodor Keko. Lajmi është bërë i ditur nga media të ndryshme në Tiranë, të cilat saktësojnë se Keko vdiq sot në Hollandë, ku gjendej për kurime. Ai vuante nga një sëmundje shumë e rëndë e pashërueshme. 

in/mr (BalkanWeb)
---

Ngushellime  familjes se shkrimtarit tone te talentuar.
TEODOR KEKO do kujtohet me respekt si shkrimtar e si njeri i mrekullueshem.

----------


## shigjeta

Po me vika shume keq me ka pelqyer gjithmon si shkrimtar.  Vdekja e tij eshte nje humbje e madhe si per familjen ashtu dhe per artedashsit e letersis shqiptare

----------


## Brari

TIRANE (20 Gusht) - Vdes në moshën 45-vjeçare shkrimtari dhe publicisti i njohur Teodor Keko. Zemra e tij pushoi së rrahuri sot në një nga spitalet e Greqisë. I prekur nga një sëmundje e rëndë, Teodor Keko prej disa kohësh jetonte me familjen e tij, gruan dhe dy djemtë, në Hollandë. Nga të afërm të familjes mësohet se, para disa ditësh, pasi nuk është ndier mirë, ai është dërguar për në Greqi për të vazhduar kurimin e nisur para disa muajsh. Ka qenë vëllai i Teodor Kekos, Ilir Keko, ai që është nisur sot drejt Greqisë për të sjellë në Shqipëri, trupin e pajetë të Teodorit,(i thirrur nga të gjithë me shkurtimin Dori). Nga ana tjetër, nesër, pritet ardhja me avion e gruas dhe dy djemve nga Hollanda. Djali i dy artistëve, regjisorëve me emër Endri dhe Xhamfize Keko, pak pas diplomimit në Fakultetin e Histori-Filologjisë, dega Gjuhë- Letërsi, nis punën si gazetar në gazetën kulturore "Drita". Krijimtaria e tij letrar, siç shprehet dhe poeti i njohur Xhevahir Spahiu, nis me poezinë. Si redaktor i tre vëllimeve të para me poezi të Kekos, Spahiu shprehet se "Teodor Keko dallonte si një poet me ndjeshmëri të lartë, si një lirik i mirëfilltë, vargu i të cilit karakterizohej nga mprehtësia e vështrimit të problemeve shoqërore duke arritur hera-herës në ironi e sarkazëm". Sipas Spahiut, Keko kaloi gradualisht në prozë, (roman dhe tregim), ku tema të larmishme gjetën shtjellim. Ndërsa ish-kolegia e tij, gazetarja Briseida Mema thotë: "Dori ashtu si dhe në veprat e tij, ishte i një natyre rebele, ndërtonte dhe shkatërronte njëkohësisht. Kjo e bënte natyrën e tij tepër komplekse. Ndërsa përsa i përket veprës së tij, pjesa kryesore e tyre trajtojnë marrëdhëniet njerëzore që kalojnë përmes shpirtit". Përveçse në fushën e letrave Teodor Keko kontribuoi për disa vite dhe në politikë. Ai u zgjodh deputet që në Parlamentin e parë pluralist në Shqipëri. 
in/mr (BalkanWeb)

----------


## Alize

per te ardhur keq me te vertete. Shume lajm i trishtuar.

----------


## Brari

GSH
----------
Pak ditë nga vdekja e shkrimtarit, librashitësit pohojnë suksesin 

Në libraritë e Tiranës, aty ku Dori jeton ende 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

xh.a.

Kanë kaluar veçse pak ditë nga vdekja e "papritur" e shkrimtarit, publicistit të njohur Teodor Keko. Pas vdekjes, vlera e një shkrimtari, poeti, piktori, apo artisti shumëfishohet, ose zvogëlohet dhe kjo është një aksiomë e vërtetuar nëpër kohëra. 

Por në fund të fundit, libri më me vlerë i bibliotekës është ai, të cilin ne duam ta kemi me çdo kusht, në mënyrë që po të na marrë malli të mund t'i rikthehemi. Nga ana tjetër, ka ikur koha e superlativave, të kthyera në një zhargon të rëndomtë spikerash televizive radiofonike, apo të ndonjë gazetari që kërkon të mbushë faqet e shkrimit të tij. As Dori vetë, ndoshta nuk do t'i pranonte këto "falsitete". Por e vërteta është se rebeli me shpirt moralist, antikonformisti që u shqua për sinqeritetin skandalizues ishte një emër në letërsinë shqipe, një emër që ndoshta nuk do të kalojë kështu pa u ndier dhe papritur, ashtu si trupi i tij. Nga kontaktet me libraritë kryesore të Tiranës, mund të konstatosh mjaft lehtë se vepra e tij, renditej ndër më të shiturat (brenda kuadrit të librave shqip). Librashitësit, që aktualisht kryejnë dhe rolin e munguar të kritikës shqiptare mund të të konfirmojnë lehtësisht vendin veçantë të Kekos në biznesin e librit. Në treg ende shiten dhe kërkohen librat e tij të hershëm me tregime e novela, si "Lajmëtarja e vdekjeve", apo "Prostituta", krahas atyre të fundit "Made in Albania", apo "Hollësi Fatale" libri I tij I fundit të cilin autori e ka botuar në Hollandë. Librat e tij, po aq sa kanë qenë poshtë fletores së leksioneve të një studenteje, poshtë jastëkut të një djaloshi, po aq fort kanë qëndruar dhe sunduar në studiot opinionet dhe mendimet e inteligjencës. Një vështrim i veçantë dhe turbullues ai i Dorit, një krijimtari e ndjeshme ndaj jetës, dhe një dëshirë e madhe per vetë jetën. Megjithëse u aktivizua në politikë herët, duke qenë deputet në parlamentin e parë pluralist dhe më vonë këshilltar I dy kryeministrave, pasioni i tij i hershëm për letërsinë, ushqyer nga një familje artistësh, nuk e la te pësonte metamorfozën që has rëndom pasioni i kultivuar ose jo, në të gjithë ata, që i kanë hyrë politikës. Ai vazhdoi të shkruante, ashtu siç dhe u citua rigorozisht në nekrologjinë e tij. U tha gjithashtu se Dori godiste dhe majtas dhe djathtas, sepse ishte deri në fund ai, qëndroi ai, i vetmi i pandryshueshmi dhe i vërteti Teodor Keko. Në këto ditë përmortjeje, pas një vdekje, befasia e së cilës e bëri më të rëndë tronditjen, një "Urra" për kurajon, kjo do të ishte dhe nekrologjia apo epitafi mbi varrin e tij. Një "urra" për atë që përçmoi vesin dhe që nuk pati ndrojë ta publikonte, për atë që shpërfilli tabutë e seksit në emër të moralit, dhe që meritoi emrin e "rebelit", për atë që dhe kur iku (ashtu papritur e para kohe) la ndjesinë se pranë nesh kish kaluar një kometë.

----------


## macia_blu

fjala e lamtumires
-nga shkrimtari Besnik Mustafaj.


I shtrenjti Dori,
Nder te gjithe miqte e tu te shumte, mua me ra shorti i veshtire te te them lamtumiren e fundit ne emer te tyre. Ne te gjithe te kemi dashur shume. Dhe po te japim sot me vete mirnjohjen me te thelle, per ate  qe ti ke ditur, ke mundur dhe ke dashur te na japesh nje jete te tere. Une tani perfitj nga heshtja jote e detyrushme dhe do te them cfare te dua.Ti s'me nderpret dot me te tallur, sic beje zakonisht. Do te them se ti ishe trim. Kjo cilesi e demoduar nga pseudomoderniteti shqiptar, shfaqej tek ti ne nje menyre shume te fisme. ne  njezetekater vjet miqesi me ty, kurre s'te kam degjuar te shash njeri, sic nuk te kam pare kurre te mburresh. Lum si ti per forcen qe kishe!Per shume e shume vite ti pate penen e gazetarit. Per disa vite pate edhe tribunen e Parlamentit.
Krejt si Shen Mateu, ti krijove ungjillin tend per te thene re verteten, larg adhurimit skllaverues per profetet, por edhe larg  percmimit poshterues per ithtaret. Ti vetem u perpoqe si nje burre i lire, pa pranga te dukshme e as te fshehta, t'u jepje liri nga liria jote, njesoj bujarisht si profeteve si ithtareve.. Ti s'doje te ishe as profet as ithtar dhe duke dhene liri ti shumefishoje lirine tende.
Nga keto trimeri dije te beje ti, dhe dle keshtu i pandotur nga ferkimi i berrylave me harbutet e lajkataret qe rruga ti sillte ne te majte e ne te djathte.
Lum si ti per gjumin qe do te besh! Edhe ti kishe armikun tend. na e kishe thene ti vete, por edhe ne e kemi pare sa e sa here si ndesheshe me te. Ishte merzia qe vinte nga koha, ne te cilen u shtri jeta, por edhe nga njerezit qe i sherbyen kesaj kohe. Ti e munde merzine, me beso te pakten sot.Si rrallekush nga bashkekohesit e tu e fitove kete beteje, duke i dhene  cdonjerit nga  castet e jetes tende kuptimin qe ty te pelqente.
Ti krijove keshtu gjuhen tende, ku vetem ankimi nuk lejohej. Lum si ti per lumturine qe arrite! Edhe  ti kishe pasionin tend te madh, te pashueshem, te hershem qysh ne rinine e pare qe nuk e le kurre te venitet, kishe shkrimin.
Sado qe jetoje si poet, edhe brenda shkujdesjes dukeshe se ndiheshe me mire se brenda cdo  rrobe tjeter, ti ne te vertete kishe vezhgimin, vullnetin dhe talentin e prozatorit te fuqishem, te paperseritshem.
Ti diteve jetoje si bohem i palodhshem, jetoje per sot dhe neteve  i vetedishem se kishe shekuj per te fjetur, shperfillje gjumin e perkohshem e hidhje ne leter novelat e tua te mrekullueshme, do apo s'do ti, ato ore jetoje per te nesermen, lije per ne, per femijete per niprit tane te ardhshem  nje shenje qe shkon pertej kujtimit permallues, lije vepren tende, permendoren tende te vertete, ate qe do ta ruante lidhjen tende te perjteshme jo vetem me familjaret e miqte e tu, por sidomos me ata qe s'arriten te te njihnin.
E kupton ti, c'i ke bere vdekjes o budalla?
Edhe punet e perendise i ke sjelle te behen sipas deshires tende. Ik tani, ik!...

----------


## Brari

Velo, një portret-skicë, Kekos dhuratë për ditëlindje 

Teodor Keko mbledh miqtë te kafe "Europa" 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mi.ho.

Eshtë gjallë apo ka vdekur? Kjo pyetje që përkon me titullin e një prej librave të Mark Tueinit, do t'i vinte kujtdo në mëndje teksa shihte njerëzit e shumtë që hyjnë në kafe "Europa" dhe ndërsa pyet se "Çfarë feste bëhet kë-tu?" atij i jepet përgjigjja: "Eshtë ditëlindja e Teodor Kekos".

Duke u përpjekur të zgjidhë dilemën e mësipërme, ai vazhdon të shohë vargun e gjatë të mjaft njerëzve duke filluar që nga shkrimtarë, poetë, publicistë, gazetarë, piktorë, aktorë, regjisorë e deri tek muzikantë. Nuk mungojnë edhe politikanët. Të gjithë janë mbledhur të kujtojnë mikun e tyre të përbashkët, shkrimtarin e publicistin e njohur Teodor Keko. Dy djemtë dhe bashkëshortja e tij presin e respektojnë çdo njeri që drejtohet për nga hyrja e kafe "Europës". Ulur nëpër tryeza sheh Dritëro Agollin, Diana Çulin, Xhevahir Spahiun, Limoz Dizdarin, Robert Shvarcin, Bardhyl London, Zana Shuteriqin, Vera Grabockën, Timo Fllokon, Maks Velon, apo vargun e gjatë të publicistëve e gazetarëve, si: Preç Zogaj, Martin Leka, Fatos Baxhaku e mjaft të tjerë. Ndoshta do të ishte paksa çudi nëse do të thoshim se në atë ditëlindje nuk mungonin as dhuratat. Për një të tillë kishte menduar artisti Maks Velo. Ishte portreti-skicë që ai kishte bërë pikërisht për këtë ditë, të cilin shumë shpejt e kishte kornizuar për ta bërë ndoshta një nga dhuratat më të veçanta të kësaj ditëlindjeje. Te kafe "Europa", aty ku Teodor Keko kaloi orë të tëra të jetës së tij, u mblodhën sërish miqtë, shokët e ish-kolegët, për të kujtuar njeriun që prej disa ditësh nuk jeton më. Po kështu kanë bërë dhe patriotët e tij korçarë.

-------

----------


## macia_blu

sa emocionante!
sfidohet vdekja e atij qe nuk vdes.
Flm, Brari per kete lajm qe e rrezon cdo ikje  te atij qe nuk  ka ikur prej nesh!
"Eshte gjalle ....."!

----------


## ChuChu

HOLLESIRA FATALE - Tregim nga Teodor keko 

Vana B. u shfaq në skajin e djathtë të rrugës të mbushur me shitësa ambulantë të të gjitha racave, pikërisht atë çast kur Erioni po mendonte se çfarë mrekullie do të ishte, sikur ndonjëri prej ambulantëve të vegjël rom, të ulërinte duke ekspozuar Vana B. 

Shikojeni këtë alamet cope, kush kërkon ta blejë? 

Sa të kushtonte do ta blija, mërmëriti ai, pa ia ndarë sytë tjetrës, teksa i afrohej me ecjen e saj mospërfillëse e nerva-shkatërruese. Kishte rënë keq me Vanën pas asaj darke nën vrushkujt e tërbuar të shiut, që sa nuk i thyen dritaret e restorantit, e me vetëtimat e një pas njëshme, si copëra limoni mbi peshkun në pjatancë. Ishte goditur drejt e në tru nga vështrimi i saj pak pjerrtas, as i ftohtë e as i ngrohtë, i padeshifrueshëm, dhe gjithë asaj darke, pati patur dëshirën e marrë të zgjaste pëllëmbën e ti përfshinte gjinjtë e saj as të mëdhenj dhe as të vegjël, ato gjinj si domate eksporti, me peshë e formë ideale, për ti shtrydhur ngadalë, duke kundruar thithkat e tyre të ngritura lart. Mirëpo, kuptohet, asgjë e kësaj natyre nuk pati ndodhur dhe ai, si një frikkacak dhe tinzar tipik, e kishte bërë realitet dëshirën nja një javë më pas në ëndërr. 

*  Mirëmëngjes! - e përshëndeti Vana B. duke e puthur lehtë në faqe e duke mbledhur me kujdes fudnin e nguhstë rreth kofshëve, teksa ulej bri tij. 

*  Si nuk i bërë njëherë punët tamam një e nga një!- psherëtiu Erioni duke nuhatur parfumin e saj, ndërkohë që Vanës i qeshën sytë djallëzisht. 

*  Nuk ësnhtë as vendi dhe as personi adapt për të bërë atë punë shtruar!-, ia ktheu qetësisht, pastaj, si porosity një lëng limoni hodhi këmbën një mbi një, gjithë me kujdes, që të mos i zbuloheshin kofshët e bukura më shumë nga çduhej dhe ndezi një cigare. Një cigare të bardhë dhe të hollë si gishtërijntë e saj. 

Erioni u bë shpërfillës në fytyrë. I bëri shenjë një ambulanti të vogël se nukdëshironte të blinte cigare, pasatj iu kthye tjetrës. 

Ti, mund të më refuzosh ditën, por natën je totalisht e imja, me gjithë seks, lecka e komça bashkë! Vetëm ta shohësh veten se si e bën atë punë.! 

Vana u shkri. Ra mbi tryezën e vogël, duke e mbuluar atë tërësisht me kaçurrelat e saj të zeza e të dendura dhe pyeti gjithë kuriozitet: 

Pa hë! Si jam? 

Erioni u mendua një hop pa ia ndarë sytë. Dukej sikur nuk donte të fliste për atë film tejet personal, të parë e stërparë vetëm prej tij, mirëpo diçka ia zbuti vështrimin dhe ai ia nisi rrëfimit me sytë tashmë të hedhur nga rruga, ku njerëzit ven e vinin nga të gjitha drejtimet në një kaos të plotë. 

-Mbrëmë po hanim darkë të dy. Ishim në një restorant të çuditshëm, me muzikë dhe klientë e kamarierë... 

-E mora vesh fundin!-ia preu ajo-Mos e vazhdo kot!... 

E shqiptoi këtë fjali mospërfilëse, pa ia ndarë sytë Erionit, mirëpo krejt papritur ai zgjat drejt saj e i këputi një të puthur të mirë mu në cep të buzëve të saj të plota me dhëmbët e bardhë të dalë paksa përpara, një të puthur që e bëri gri Vana B-në dhe e hutoi keqas kamarierin dhe e sëmuri për parkison, derisa i dridhej në atë farë feje gota me lëng portokalli në dorë. 

Vana priti sa ia mbathi kamarieri i tmerruar, pastaj i tha nën zë Erionit, duke fshirë buzët me shpinën e pëllëmbës së saj hollake. 

-Ti, qënke fare idiot! 

Tani ishte purpur. Tamam si flamur kombëtar, kuq e zi! E skuqur, me flokët pis të zeza dhe me gjinjtë e plotë, që i hidheshin nga rrahjet e zemrës lart, ishte një Vanë tjetër, ajo e zemrave. 

Erioni i kundroi të gjitha këto, por ndjehej se pak përshtypje i bënin. Siç i rrinte mendja Jezuit të gozhduar te gozhdët, edhe atij i ishte fiksuar mendja te mënyra se si mund të bëhej realitet ajo ëndrra aq seksi e magjike. 

-Gjoksin e kishe pa rrudha,-ia nisi si me vete ai,-numur tre, me një thithë të plotë... 

Vana qeshi lehtë. Tjetri i kishte rënë pikës. Ajo ishte e asaj mase! 

-Mos ke pirë? - nuhati ajo, duke u zgjatur drejt tij. Pasatj u tërhoq e shtoi qetësisht: Le që tani ty nuk të bën më dëm alkooli, i bën, ti, dëm atij!... 

Tjetri nuk ia vuri veshin. Tashmë i qenë ndezur motorët.! 

-...Kurse kofshët i kishe të lëmuara. Pa asnjë qime e pa pikë yndyre. Po gjëja më e mirë ishte beli yt. Unë nuk kam provuar bel më joshës! Të hynte e të dilte nga pëllëmba, si me magji! Lëvizte gjithë kohën si kushinetë!... 

Vana B. u trishtua befas. Filloi të vizatojë me gisht në suprinën e tryezës, pastaj pyeti befas: 

-E bëmë, si përfundim atë punë? 

Mori si përgjigje një PO të thatë, pa pik emocioni. 

-Si isha? 

-E shlëlqyer! E ngushtë, rënkoje lehtë, i mbaje sytë mbyllur dhe kërkoje mamin gjatë kryeres së aktit... 

Vanës iu varën disa fije rricash anash faqeve të kërcyera paksa. Tani lexohej qartazi trishtimi. 

-Po flokët deri ku më arrinin? -e pyeti ajo, duke menduar vetëtimthi se ai nuk e kishte parë kurrë me flokët të lëshuar. 

-Deri te kërthiza, -ia ktheu Erioni.-Më kujtohet mirë, sespe u detyrova të t'i hap flokët, kur desha të të thithja gjinjtë!... 

Vana B. heshti një hop pa ia ndarë sytë e saj pa shprehje. Pastaj hapi gojën aq joshëse e artikuloi: 

-Atëherë, çkërkon tani prej meje?! Tek unë ty të shtyu kurioziteti. Në ëndërr, ti, i ke parë të gjitha. Të betohem! Unë jam krejtësisht ajo, që, ti ke parë e prekur në ëndërr!.. 

Dhe sakaq ishte në këmbë me çantën e hedhur në sup. 

-Po të mos kishe hyrë në këto hollësira, mbase do të bënim diçka. Me atë mendje erdha. Tani nuk ka më kuptim!-tha dhe iku gati duke dënesur. Fill pas këtyre fjalëve 

ndodhej në rrugë. Ecte ngadalë, me vithet e kërcyera, që i vallëzonin lehtas, tamam si në ëndërr... 


@ SPEKTRI

----------


## Diabolis

> HOLLESIRA FATALE - 
> 
> ti përfshinte gjinjtë e saj as të mëdhenj dhe as të vegjël, ato gjinj si domate eksporti, me peshë e formë ideale, 
> 
> si porosity një lëng limoni hodhi këmbën një mbi një, 
> 
> Ra mbi tryezën e vogël, duke e mbuluar atë tërësisht me kaçurrelat e saj të zeza e të dendura dhe pyeti gjithë kuriozitet: 
> 
> dhe e hutoi keqas kamarierin dhe e sëmuri për parkison, derisa i dridhej në atë farë feje gota me lëng portokalli në dorë. 
> ...



me numur tre unë i di të vegjël, apo janë ndryshe numrat andej

porosit lëng limoni sa të duash, lëng portokalli të sjellin

ajo mbuloi gjithë tryezën me flokë por ai nuk e kishte parë kurrë me flokë të 

lëshuara


gjithsesi këto janë hollësira jofatale

----------


## MI CORAZON

"Curriculum Vitae" eshte kryevepra e tij. ( sigurisht per mendimin tim  :buzeqeshje:  )

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Bashkëshortja e shkrimtarit ka mbledhur 33 poezi kushtuar dashurisë. I interpreton Timo Flloko. Bashkë me vargjet janë hedhur në CD dhe 7 këngë nga Gjebrea e Çako, me tekstet e dashurisë së Kekos. Të dielën në House ogf Art në prag të Shën Valentinit

Teodor Keko, Të thënat për dashurinë në CD


Elsa Demo

Dy vjet e gjysmë bëhen nga vdekja e shkrimtarit dhe publicistit Teodor Keko dhe të afërmit e tij tregojnë kohë pas kohe pjesë se si një njeri si Keko, mund të jetojë edhe kur sështë më, me vepër. Në prag të festës së të dashuruarve, bashkëshortja e tij, Xhuljeta, ka arkivuar në një album 33 poezi kushtuar dashurisë. Bashkë me 7 këngë të kompozuara nga Ardit Gjebrea e Pirro Çako, mbi vargjet e Kekos albumi CD paraqitet si fillim për një rreth të ngushtë njerëzish të dielën në mbrëmje në orën 20.00 në House of Art. Poezitë janë përzgjedhur në një hark kohor ndërmjet viteve 1980-1997, nga katër vëllimet poetike: Fjala fishkëllen, Pas provimeve, Zemra nuk është këmishë dhe Unë të kam dashur, por. Ishte ide e Xhuljeta Kekos që 33 poezitë të përmblidheshin në një CD që titullohet E dashur erdha,- pohon vëllai i shkrimtarit Ilir Keko, një nga njerëzit që është kujdesur për aktivitetet përkujtimorë të Kekos. Ai bëri të ditur dje për gazetën se poezitë janë regjistruar me zërin e aktorit Timo Flloko i cili kishte një fiksim shpirtëror nga marrëdhëniet me Teodor Kekon, madje pas vdekjes aktori i pat kushtuar edhe një poezi. Për kolonën zanore të vargjeve është kujdesur kompozitori Shpëtim Saraçi dhe për elementë të tjerë të CD-së bashkëpunëtorë si Fatmir Minga, Teuta Keçi, Roland Tasho, Adem Rreli. E dashur, erdha është realizuar me kontributin e kompanive DHL, Mabetex dhe Credins Bank. 
Albumi nuk ka qëllim tregun, thotë Keko. Filimisht ai do të shpërndahet në një 
rreth të ngushtë, më pas do të hidhet në qarkullim edhe për publikun. Sipas Kekos, është zgjedhur si ditë për paraqitjen e CD-së, pragu i festës së Shën Valentinit, sepse Teodor Keko ka jetuar i dashuruar me çdo gjë të bukur, paçka se si shumica e njerëzve familjarë e festonte atë në familje. Mbrëmja e të dielës nuk rezervon ndonjë surprizë të veçantë. E dashur, erdha prezantohet nga miqtë artistë të shkrimtarit, Timo Flloko, Ardit Gjebrea dhe Pirro Çako. Ky i fundit, në festivalin Kënga Magjike, mbajtur në janar në Prishtinë, është fitues i dy çmimeve me një këngë, teksti i të cilës është shkruar nga Keko.
Teodor Keko u nda nga jeta në gusht të vitit 2002. Ai është autor i një serie veprash në prozë si Lajmëtarja e vdekjes, Made in Albania, Hollësira fatale etj. Proza e tij ka dy tipare të dukshme psikologjike të cilat përmes një gjuhe bohemësh, gjuhë e akumuluar nga një individ ku përvoja ia kalon dijes e kulturës së mprehtë, shpërfaq hapur raportet e paepura mes dashurisë dhe vdekjes. 

Proza e tij ka dy tipare të dukshme psikologjike të cilat përmes një gjuhe bohemësh, gjuhë e akumuluar nga një individ ku përvoja ia kalon dijes e kulturës së mprehtë, shpërfaq hapur raportet e paepura mes dashurisë dhe vdekjes.



10/02/2005
KATEGORIA: Kulturë
http://www.shekulli.com.

----------


## D&G Feminine

Teodor Keko me pelqen shume, po ne proze ama. "Lajmetarja e vdekjeve" ka qene i pari liber shqiptar "ndryshe" qe kam lexuar, bashke me "Karuselin" e Fatos Kongolit.

----------


## Henri

Xhuxh, më bli/bëj një kopje po të ra në dorë disku. Do të ta dija shumë për nder.

----------

